# shrimp with guppies and/or fiddler crabs



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

I was wanting to combine my fiddler crab, guppy and Anchialine shrimp (_Halocardina rubra)_ into a single tank. Will they get along? Do guppies eat shrimp? Do crabs eat shrimp? I'm sure the guppy can hold his own against the crab and vice versa.


----------



## Oscar17 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have had guppies in a 30g with Neocardina shrimp for 3 years now. Never seen a guppy kill a shrimp, but I have seen them eating a dead one. I suppose they are capable of eating the tiny baby shrimp if they don't have enough cover. 

I don't know anything about crabs though..


----------



## outofstock (May 8, 2009)

Fiddlers are scavangers, I bet if they could get ahold of a shrimp they would eat it. But remember fiddlers are brackish/marine type crabs that also need access to land. 

Id suggest setting up a tank just for the fiddlers, half land half brackish.

http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/rarespecies/a/fiddlercrabs.htm


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Big female guppy could eat a lot of shrimp.
Males are less likely to do so.


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

It's a male guppy, pretty small. The tank I was planning is going to be a brackish tank with a little rock/mangrove island in the middle for the crab to climb on. 

That sucks about the crab eating shrimp though.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

if its going to be brackish then shrimp are not going to survive.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

there are actually land things that have air so you dont have to do half land half water... its just all water with a big air bubble


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

fishsandwitch said:


> if its going to be brackish then shrimp are not going to survive.


They're brackish shrimp http://www.fukubonsai.com/M-L2c1.html. Right now they're in about 20 ppt salinity (seawater is 35 ppt).


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Love to see this tank when you set it up. Start a journal, yes?


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

If it doesn't come out looking like crap, then I'll probably put up a journal.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

spinycheek said:


> They're brackish shrimp http://www.fukubonsai.com/M-L2c1.html. Right now they're in about 20 ppt salinity (seawater is 35 ppt).


Yes, sorry, I mis remembered what shrimp you were talking about because I didnt reread the thread when I made that reply


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

Well after a bit more research on natural fiddler crab diets, it seems they primarily eat algae, bacteria and decaying matter they filter out of the substrate. No reference to eating anything macroscopic like shrimp. I imagine a male fiddler could inflict serious injury to a fish in self defense, but it seems they are unlikely to actively hunt and eat fish or other crustaceans. So I'll give it a go and see how it works.


----------



## Smokiavelli (Mar 11, 2010)

The fiddler crab gets along with shrimp just fined. I have six ghost shrimp in a 5g tank with a male and two females. So your idea will work, GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

Cool, I hope this turns out as awesome as I'm envisioning. I'm having a custom rimless tank built for it.


----------

